# [KDE] Comment monter automatiquement un média...

## marc.driver

Bonjour,

Comment monter automatiquement des médias sur port USB?

En effet je voudrais pouvoir, par exemple connecter une clé usb et en lire immédiatement son contenu.

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait quelque chose à ajouter pour que cela se fasse, mais je ne me rappelle plus quoi!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## PabOu

compiler kde avec le use flag hal ?

----------

## marc.driver

Je l'ai fait, j'ai aussi fait emerge hald, mis en démarrage auto (je ne sais plus où j'ai vu comment faire!°.

Mais même après redémarrage, ça ne marche pas!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Ton kernel connait bien l'usb ?

Tu n'aurais pas oublié de recompiler certaine chose avec le flag hal ?

Tu as bien démarrer dbus hald ?

Tu n'aurais pas mis à jour la version de hald ? (dans ce cas, t'es bon pour recompiler un gros packet de kde).

revdep-rebuild ?

Tu t'ai ajouté à ce groupe : plugdev:x:409:loopx,nikk   (moi et le frero par exemple) ?

emerge pmount ?

check ton /etc/fstab (pour ton cd, le montage en user)... (heu, rien avoir je pense la... je déborde   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Ton kernel connait bien l'usb ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, ça se monte bien:

```
Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs)...      [OK]
```

 *Quote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas oublié de recompiler certaine chose avec le flag hal ? 

 

J'ai mis "hal" dans mon fichier "make.conf" variable "USE".

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as bien démarrer dbus hald ? 

 

Oui, mais je viens de m'apercevoir d'une petite remarque au démarrage!:

```
*Starting D-BUS system messagebus...

start-stop daemon: stat /usr/bin/dbus-daemon: No such file or directory   [!!]

*ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

                "hald" was not started".

*ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

                "ivman" was not started".
```

Le problème vient de là, certainement (j'ai pourtant émergé "dbus" et "hal" en même temps!.

 peut-être faut-il le refaire?) .

Dans la doc (j'ai retrouvé ce que j'ai fait!), ils demandent de faire:

```
emerge --noreplace dbus hal
```

et aussi

```
emerge --noreplace ivman
```

C'est ce que j'ai fait!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas mis à jour la version de hald ? (dans ce cas, t'es bon pour recompiler un gros packet de kde). 

 

Non, c'est une installation neuve!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu t'ai ajouté à ce groupe : plugdev:x:409:loopx,nikk (moi et le frero par exemple) ? 

 

Il a refusé en me disant que le groupe "plugdev" n'existait pas!

Je veux bien le créer, mais comment faire?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge pmount ? 

 

Qu'est-ce, à quoi cela sert (pas demandé à ce stade dans la doc!).

 *Quote:*   

> check ton /etc/fstab (pour ton cd, le montage en user)... 

 

Je pense en effet que cela n'a pas grand chose à voir, mais il est bien en user.

Ça en fait des questions  :Exclamation: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Le problème vien de dbus reemerge dbus sans metre --noreplace. (emerge dbus)

pmount et ivman font la même chose (en gros) donc c'est soit l'un soit l'autre.

----------

## loopx

Heu, oui, mais ivman est deprécié non ?

Pour le group, il doit y etre:

```

cat /etc/group

```

Pour l'emerge, ben un :

```

emerge hald

ou mieux:

emerge -uD hald

```

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, oui, mais ivman est deprécié non ?
> 
> 

 

Il faut voir qu'elle version de kde est install, kde 3.5 => pmount; kde3.4 => ivman. (enfin c'est juste conseillé)

----------

## loopx

Ah oui, j'y pense jamais, je suis en instable, et tout a jour   :Smile: 

EDIT: pour kde3.4, j'avais déjà pmount

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Le problème vien de dbus reemerge dbus sans metre --noreplace. (emerge dbus) 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour l'emerge, ben un :
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge hald
> ...

 

OK, je refais les "emerge"

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le group, il doit y etre:
> 
> Code:
> 
> cat /etc/group

 

Désolé, mais le groupe n'existe pas! Comment faire pour le créer?

 *Quote:*   

> loopx a écrit:
> 
> Heu, oui, mais ivman est deprécié non ?
> 
> Il faut voir qu'elle version de kde est install, kde 3.5 => pmount; kde3.4 => ivman. (enfin c'est juste conseillé)

 

Dans ma Gentoo, qui me parait récente, c'est KDE 3.4 qui émerge, donc je suis aveuglément ce que me dit portage, du moins jusqu'à ce que réussisse à faire une config qui marche!   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Le group est peut etre ajouté avec pmount:

emerge pmount (et unmerge de ivman si nécessaire)

----------

## marc.driver

Je progresse,

maintenant il m'indique au démarrage:

```
*Starting D-BUS system messagebus...          [OK]

*Starting Automounter...                              [OK]
```

Cependant, voulant bien faire j'ai agrémenté mon "fstab" de ce genre de lignes:

```
/dev/sda        /mnt/usb1        vfat    defaults,rw,user,auto   0  0

/dev/sda        /mnt/usb2       vfat    defaults,rw,user,auto   0  0

/dev/sda        /mnt/usb3      vfat    defaults,rw,user,auto   0  0

/dev/sda        /mnt/usb4       vfat    defaults,rw,user,auto   0  0
```

Mais au démarrage j'obtiens:

```
Some local file system failed to mount      [!!]
```

en me disant auparavant que les devices sont pas bons ou pas trouvés:

```
bad block device on /dev/sda

mount: no medium found

mount: /dev/sdc is not a valid block device

mount: /dev/sdc is not a valid block device
```

Je m'y perds...

----------

## PabOu

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda        /mnt/usb1        vfat    defaults,rw,user,auto   0  0
> 
> ...

 

/dev/sda n'est pas valide comme ca.. essaye avec /dev/sda1. Et puis tu donnes 4 points d'entrée pour /dev/sda. Les autres devraient être sdb, sdc, sdd :\ et puis comme c'est de l'usb (et donc pas branché en permanence), tu ne devrais justement pas mettre "auto" dans les options

----------

## loopx

Holala, la tu exagères   :Laughing: 

Faut rien mettre de plus dans fstab. A cause de ca, tu as des erreurs au démarrage (en effet, t'as pas branché 4 clé usb => erreur, car des clé n'ont pas été trouvé).

Quand tu branches ta clé, il va la detecter (le kernel), puis hald prévient kde (si compilé avec hal, grace au dbus) qui affiche une page à la windows (que coulez vous faire). Si tu veux explorer, il va monter tout seul ta clé (sans passer par fstab et grace à pmount.... (essaye en user, pmount /dev/sda1 si c en sda1 devrait fonctionner si je me trompe pas)).

----------

## TGL

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> pmount et ivman font la même chose (en gros) donc c'est soit l'un soit l'autre.

 

Heu.. non, carrement pas du tout :

 - pmount est un wrapper autour de mount, pour autoriser certains utilisateurs à monter certains devices malgré l'absence d'entrée les concernant dans la fstab. Il ne fait rien automatiquement, c'est juste une commande utilitaire bien pratique.

 - ivman, c'est un démon pour réagir aux évennements rapportés par HAL (tout ce qui touche à des trucs materiel donc), et effectuer des actions en conséquence.  Entre autres choses, il permet de lancer des commandes de montage pour les cdroms ou clefs usb ; il fait alors appel à pmount. Mais il n'est pas limité à cette tâche, il peut par exemple mettre votre portable en mode laptop quand l'adaptateur secteur est débranché (exemple au pif hein...).

Bref, dans «automontage», pmount c'est la partie «montage», et Ivman la partie «auto».

Maintenant, chacune de ces deux parties peut éventuellement être remplacée :

 - dans KDE 3.4, il n'y avait rien de spécifique pour l'automontage, et donc le couple ivman+pmount était la solution préconisée.

 - depuis KDE 3.5 (enfin si j'ai bien compris), il y a un remplaçant pour la partie «auto». Il repose toujours sur pmount pour la partie «montage» par contre. 

 - depuis Gnome 2.12 (ou était-ce 2.10 ?), il y a ausi un remplaçant pour la partie «auto» (le gnome-volume-manager). Et idem, à l'origine il se servait de pmount pour la partie «montage».

 - depuis Gnome-2.14, il y a en plus un remplaçant pour la partie «montage» (gnome-mount), et donc même plus besoin de pmount pour que gnome-volume-manager fonctionne.

Bon ceci dit, c'est pas parcequ'il y a des petits nouveaux sur le marché qu'on est obligé de les utiliser. Perso je suis sous Gnome 2.14, mais je continue à utiliser ivman+pmount, parceque c'est souple et fiable et que ça fait longtemps que ça marche pour moi, donc bref, pourquoi changer ?

Voilà, c'était juste pour clarifier un peu  :Wink: 

À part ça, tout à fait d'accord avec loopx sur la fstab : n'y mets que les choses qui sont à monter au boot. Pour ce qui est des cdroms ou clefs USB par contre, c'est pmount (ou gnome-mount pour les gnomeurs dans le vent) qui se chargera de la création des points de montage et de ce genre de détails, et il ne faut pas que la fstab s'en mèle. Il faut juste avoir son utilisateur dans le groupe plugdev, et ça devrait marcher.

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Holala, la tu exagères  

 

 :Embarassed:   Mais des fois j'essaye des trucs pour ne pas attendre que tout tombe tout cuit...

Bon, c'était osé?

J'ai tout réparé et il y a plus de mauvais message!

Mais la clé USB ne se monte pas mieux!

 *Quote:*   

> Quand tu branches ta clé, il va la detecter (le kernel), puis hald prévient kde (si compilé avec hal, grace au dbus) qui affiche une page à la windows (que coulez vous faire). Si tu veux explorer, il va monter tout seul ta clé (sans passer par fstab et grace à pmount.... (essaye en user, pmount /dev/sda1 si c en sda1 devrait fonctionner si je me trompe pas)).

 

J'ai pas pman...

Rien ne bouge.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de ivman?

Je peux:

- le dé-émerger et émerger "pman"

- recompiler KDE

- faire autre chose que je n'aurais pas fait?

Je patauge  

 :Mad: 

----------

## marc.driver

TGL,

Merci pour ces précisions, je vais donc vérifier si le fameux pmount est là.

@+

----------

## loopx

Pour kde (testé sur min 3 pc): pmount avec la compilation de kde + USE="hal" + emerge hald et dbus (mais c dans les dependance de hald) et hop, ca fonctionne directement normalement (après avoir réglé le fstab pour le cd-rom à monter en users et ajout de ton user dans le group plugdev)

EDIT:

```

localhost ~ # emerge -pv pmount hal dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6  USE="crypt" 368 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3  USE="acpi -debug -doc -pam_console -pcmcia" 1,482 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1  USE="X gtk python qt -debug -doc -mono" 1,695 kB [1]

localhost ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda2               swap            swap            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        defaults                0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        ntfs            ro                      1 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/data1      vfat            defaults,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000     0 0

/dev/hda6               /mnt/data2      vfat            defaults,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000     0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user,ro          0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/graveur    iso9660         noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

localhost ~ # cat /etc/group | grep plugdev

plugdev:x:409:loopx,nikk

```

----------

## marc.driver

Merci.

A priori il me manquait "pmount"!

Ceci dit, d'après ce que j'avais compris quand je connecte ma clé usb, ça devait faire comme dans windows et me dire que la clé était montée.

Las, j'avais beau attendre, je ne voyais rien venir (comme l'âne!).

Sur le bureau, il y a une icône "Système", je clique dessus puis je vais dans "support de stockage" sur lequel je clique pour voir la clé usb qui se monte bien.

Pour quitter sans dommage, je clique avec le bouton droit pour avoir accès au menu.

Donc ça marche, mais encore aussi souple que ... (non ça fait trop mal), peut-être que j'ai encore loupé quelquechose?

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ceci dit, d'après ce que j'avais compris quand je connecte ma clé usb, ça devait faire comme dans windows et me dire que la clé était montée.
> 
> Las, j'avais beau attendre, je ne voyais rien venir (comme l'âne!).
> ...

 

Kde3.5 t'ouvre une fenetre avec la possibilité de voir le contenu, lancé un lecteur video ... à l'insertion d'un media.

----------

## geekounet

Regarde peut-être dans le Centre de configuration => Périphériques => Support de stockage ...

----------

## marc.driver

BuBuaBu

 *Quote:*   

> Kde3.5 t'ouvre une fenetre avec la possibilité de voir le contenu, lancé un lecteur video ... à l'insertion d'un media.

 

Il faudrait donc que je monte KDE3.5?

pierreg

 *Quote:*   

> Regarde peut-être dans le Centre de configuration => Périphériques => Support de stockage ...

 

Dans périphériques, il n'y a pas de référence au support de stockage! Il y en a cependant dans le centre d'information, mais ce n'est pas paramétrable!

----------

## geekounet

Autant pour moi, je croyais que t'avais le 3.5 ...

----------

## BuBuaBu

installé kde-3.5,

ou alors en moin beau, pour faire apparaitre une icone sur le bureau :

Centre de configuration -> Bureau -> Comportement -> icones de periph

----------

## loopx

Ca sent le USE pas bien réglé avant la compilation ca  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

hmmm

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/ma_clusb
```

ça marche ça ?

parce que sinon, pas la peine de partir plus loin.

----------

## Desintegr

Pour résoudre les problèmes d'automontage avec KDE.

1) utiliser un noyau récent (minimum 2.6.15)

3) utiliser une version de udev récente (testé avec la 089-r* et 090)

2) utiliser une version de dbus récente (testé avec la 0.61-r1)

3) utiliser une version de hal récente (0.5.7 obligatoire, ebuild masqué)

note: impossible de faire fonctionner l'automontage avec une version plus ancienne que la 0.5.7

4) utiliser une version récente de pmount (testé avec 0.9.6)

5) ajouter son utilisateur au groupe plugdev

6) lancer les scripts dbus et hald : /etc/inid.d/ (au démarrage de préférence)

7) utiliser kdebase-kioslaves ou kdebase avec le USE flag hal activé. (et utiliser KDE 3.5)

8) avec kcmshell media, activer l'utilisation de HAL.

Avec tout ceci, normalement, ça fonctionne très bien.

Avec KDE, l'utilisation d'ivman n'est pas vraiment requise. Quand on branche un périphérique, il apparaît sous le bureau. (ou dans media:/ )

Si on clique ensuite sur l'icône de ce périphérique, il est monté automatiquement et son contenu s'affiche dans Konqueror.

----------

## marc.driver

BuBuaBu,

 *Quote:*   

> ou alors en moin beau, pour faire apparaitre une icone sur le bureau :
> 
> Centre de configuration -> Bureau -> Comportement -> icones de periph

 

J'ai essayé et il me sort un message "Gestionnaire de médias non monté!"

Je suppose que c'est parceque j'ai voulu régler un petit problème:

"ivman" ne chargeait plus une librairie, donc embêté, j'ai simplement refait un emerge ivman, puis utilisé dispatch-conf.

Seulement, je ne sais qu'utiliser la commande "u" comme utiliser le nouveau fichier.

J'ai essayé d'utiliser la commande "m" comme merge, mais les commandes additionnelles comme "e" ne marchent pas (disons que je n'ai pas trouvé comment ça marche).

Donc, maintenant si je réémerge "pmount", je risque encore de faire une mauvaise manip avec "dispatch-conf".

Qui peut me dire comment lui faire accepter la commande "merge"?

Loopx,

 *Quote:*   

> Ca sent le USE pas bien réglé avant la compilation ca 

 

Voilà mon use:

```
USE="-gtk -gnome hal qt kde nvidia dvd alsa cdr"
```

Lesourbe,

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/ma_clusb
> 
> ça marche ça ?
> ...

 

Ca marche.

Desintegr

Je vais essayer cela et je rends compte du résultat après.

----------

## marc.driver

Desintgr,

Comment vérifier les versions des dits programmes?

----------

## loopx

emerge -s nom_du_prog

ou 

emerge -pv nom_du_prog

----------

## marc.driver

loopx,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MessagePosté le: Mar Avr 18, 2006 7:57 pm    Sujet du message:
> 
> emerge -s nom_du_prog 

 

Merci, voilà ce que cela donne pour las conseils de Desintegr:

Je cite et je commente:

 *Quote:*   

> 1) utiliser un noyau récent (minimum 2.6.15)

  [OK] r5

 *Quote:*   

> 3) utiliser une version de udev récente (testé avec la 089-r* et 090)

 

 Latest version available:  079-r1

              Latest version installed:  079-r1

 *Quote:*   

> 2) utiliser une version de dbus récente (testé avec la 0.61-r1)

 

 Latest version available:  060-r4

              Latest version installed:  060-r4

 *Quote:*   

> 3) utiliser une version de hal récente (0.5.7 obligatoire, ebuild masqué)
> 
> note: impossible de faire fonctionner l'automontage avec une version plus ancienne que la 0.5.7

 

Latest version available:  0.5.5.1-r3

              Latest version installed:  0.5.5.1-r3

 *Quote:*   

> 4) utiliser une version récente de pmount (testé avec 0.9.6)

 

 Latest version available:  0.9.6

              Latest version installed:  0.9.6

 *Quote:*   

> 5) ajouter son utilisateur au groupe plugdev

 

C'est fait.

 *Quote:*   

> 6) lancer les scripts dbus et hald : /etc/inid.d/ (au démarrage de préférence)

 

Ai fait rc-epdate add <nom> default

 *Quote:*   

> 7) utiliser kdebase-kioslaves ou kdebase avec le USE flag hal activé. (et utiliser KDE 3.5)

 

 "hal" est dans ma variable USE

               Pour KDE 3.5 (comme pour le reste), j'ai mis à jour portage il y a 2 jours et ce qui est marqué ci-dessus est censé être ce qu'il y a de plus récent (!?), pour KDE, portage indique kde-3.4.3!

 *Quote:*   

>  avec kcmshell media, activer l'utilisation de HAL.

 

 Je croyais que c'était activé au démarrage avec rc-epdate add hald default?

               Sinon, faut-il émerger ce kcmshell? Comment l'utiliser ensuite?

----------

## Desintegr

Il faut absolument utiliser une version de hal récente (0.5.7 obligatoire , ebuild masqué)

Impossible de faire fonctionner l'automontage avec une ancienne version chez moi.

En quelque sorte, c'est la mise à jour de hal à la version 0.5.7 qui a résolu tous les problèmes chez moi.

----------

## marc.driver

Il faut donc que j'apprenne à émerger un ebuild masqué!

Mais avant:

Quand je fais

```
emerge --search ^hal
```

je n'obtiens que la version 0.5.5.1-r3 et il ne mentionne pas d'ebuild masqué comme pour d'autres programmes!

----------

## loopx

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ce_que_tu_veux

```

Ca va t'installer la dernière version (dite instable car pas encore testé pour l'architecture x86) de ce que tu veux.

Note que le ~x86 est la partie instable pour l'architecture x86 (~amd64 si tu es en amd64, etc..)

----------

## Desintegr

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ce_que_tu_veux
> ...

 

Il ne FAUT PAS utiliser ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" !!!!!

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS sert uniquement si on veut passer à un système entièrement instable et uniquement de ce cas ci.

Une utilisation de cette méthode risque de mélanger complètement les deux branches stables et instables sur ton système, et ceci entraîne par la suite une maintenance très difficile. (pour les emerge world par exemple)

Il faut, à la place, utiliser les fichiers prévus à cet effet : package.keywords package.unmask package.mask ! Il s'agit de la bonne méthode.

À lire avant toute chose : 

 - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

 - man portage

----------

## loopx

Mouais mouais, mais en attendant, si ca fonctionne, tu peux toujours rajouté ca à ton package.unmask...

si ca fonctionne pas, ben t'as rien d'autre à changer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Argian

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Mouais mouais, mais en attendant, si ca fonctionne, tu peux toujours rajouté ca à ton package.unmask...
> 
> si ca fonctionne pas, ben t'as rien d'autre à changer  

 package.keywords, pas unmask  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> À lire avant toute chose : 
> 
>  - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3
> 
>  - man portage

 C'est pas des blagues, ça sert de les lire  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

mouais, juste, tit erreur... J'utilise plus ca depuis qu'il faut démasquer une chiée de packet avant de les emergers. C'est vrai, je suis en instable, mais installer dbus en instable veux pas dire installer TOUT LE SYSTEME en instable (enfin, si vous avez peur de toucher à votre gentoo, faut pas mettre à jour alors  :Wink: )

EDIT: c'est en genten qu'on devient gentooin   :Laughing: 

----------

## marc.driver

Que de bonnes idées!

Je choisis dans un premier temps la voie prudente (j'ai déjà cassé une gentoo par témérité alors que je n'y connais rien!!!   :Very Happy:  )

Donc je mets dans /etc/portage/package.keywords la ligne suivante:

```
sys-fs/udev ~x86
```

et lance 

```
emerge udev
```

il me répond:

```
ERROR: the sys-apps coldplug package conflicts with another package, ...
```

il bloque le sys-fs/udev-090

Faut-il momentanément neutraliser coldplug par rc-update del ... ?

----------

## loopx

Ca c'est des tit problèmes de version différente... En fait, pour tout dire, c'est justement à cause de ca que je fait un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge blabla... Comme ca, il va automatiquement mettre la dernière version de udev au passage (ou alors, tu installes d'abord udev avec une version plus basse si tu veux).

Pour ton problème, faudrais peut etre démasquer udev comme tu l'as fait pour l'autre packet   :Wink: 

Et pour les packets qui sont en conflit (heu, si un packet 1 bloque un autre packet 2, alors il faut peut etre (surement) unmerger le packet 1).

----------

## marvin rouge

Je remonte ce thread, parce que j'ai exactement le même problème, rien ne se monte automatiquement.

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Pour résoudre les problèmes d'automontage avec KDE.
> 
> 1) utiliser un noyau récent (minimum 2.6.15)

  -> kernel 2.6.16-r6

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 3) utiliser une version de udev récente (testé avec la 089-r* et 090)

  -> udev 090

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 2) utiliser une version de dbus récente (testé avec la 0.61-r1)

  -> dbus 0.61-r1, au runlevel default

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 3) utiliser une version de hal récente (0.5.7 obligatoire, ebuild masqué)

  -> hal 0.5.7-r1, runlevel default

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 4) utiliser une version récente de pmount (testé avec 0.9.6)

  pmount 0.9.9

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 5) ajouter son utilisateur au groupe plugdev

  vérifié OK

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 6) lancer les scripts dbus et hald : /etc/inid.d/ (au démarrage de préférence)

  OK

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 7) utiliser kdebase-kioslaves ou kdebase avec le USE flag hal activé. (et utiliser KDE 3.5)

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="hal kdeenablefinal openexr -arts -debug -ldap -samba -xinerama"
```

Donc ça devrait être bon.

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 8 ) avec kcmshell media, activer l'utilisation de HAL.

 Je suppose que tu parles du "centre de config kde" ? Si je vais dans Centre de config -> Périphériques -> Support de stockage, le texte "activer l'utilisation de HAL" est grisé et précise que HAL n'est pas disponible sur ce système ...

Bref, si il y a une idée lumineuse ...

J'ai testé ivman, mais je trouve sa config un peu rébarbative.

+

EDIT j'ai trouvé le kcmshell media, c'est la fenêtre Centre de config -> Périphériques -> Support de stockage en "standalone". Je l'ai lancé en root, mais l'accès à HAL est toujours grisé...

----------

## marc.driver

Bon, me revoici.

Pas joli, je n'obtiens à peu de choses prêt, que des conflits!

De plus je n'arrive pas à avoir kde 3.5

J'ai pourtant mis à jour portage.

Et j'ai utilisé dans /etc/portage/package.keywords la ligne

```
 =app-kde/kde-3.5*
```

Si je fais

```
emerge kde
```

il me sort une erreur comme quoi c'est en conflit avec

```
kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4*
```

Si je fais

```
emerge -p kde | less
```

je ne vois que des paquets en 3.4.

Pourquoi je ne puis obtenir un kde 3.5 alors que mon portage est à jour?

----------

